# Slow But Sure



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a Willys modified I started a long time ago. Work has proceeded
slow but steady as time has permitted. 








Still a lot more to do, but I thought I would share.
There are more pics here if you want to look.
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Willys/?start=all
Comments and criticism welcome. 
Thanks for looking
Kevin


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Modified project with nice bar system! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to see how you did the chassis.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Slow but sure is good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Liking those bars myself, great wheel choice...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*real nice kc*

man that absolutely captures the modified look!! the rims really look like the ones that mods run too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! There's a ton of man hours invested in that!! Looks great Kevin!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments. All the bars are made from paper
clips. Wheels are old tyco pro and were opened up to fit the AFX axle
in the rear. Chassis holes opened up for the fronts with spacers.

Wheelszk some pics without the body as you requested

























Far from done, Now if I could get Randy to paint it LOL I'd be
in good shape. 

Thanks again
Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW- Now THATS what I'm Talking about :thumbsup: ....you get an A+ from Me on this Subject


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin, that looks so good it doesn't even need the body... but I love that too. Keep us in the loop okay? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

kcl said:


> Here's a Willys modified I started a long time ago. Work has proceeded
> slow but steady as time has permitted.
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice car!

Your detail work is impeccable, sir!
Paper clips!
Before I read through your post, I was wondering
what cool little diecast became the donor of those great 
little parts! 

Your choice of wheels is a perfect fit. I love the no-nonsense
and bare-knuckled look that they add to the build!:thumbsup:
I am very excited to see how this one turns out!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Kevin, Like the idea of dressin up an AFX with Tyco wheels!!! Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Kevin, Like the idea of dressin up an AFX with Tyco wheels!!! Looks great. :thumbsup:


Add me to this list also :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This is so fun to look at... it's a race car with lots of Tude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Willy, Willy, Willy Cool race car kcl...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I really like the driver. That is an awesome detail. Too many cars out there without drivers.

Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What I find so cool about these... (Yes, these! If you missed the link to Kevin's PB album, maybe if you ask nice he'll post it, or bump the post it's in)... is you can still see the Willys roots in the body, but it's taken a whole new character having been sliced, diced and sanded and sculpted to the barest minimum in areas. Every hour of TLC he puts into a build shows. The paper clip bars and roll cage are another miracle in themselves!!!!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe you flatter me with that post, but you also have your own nich with
what you do with those light up projects. Many thanks to all for your 
positive comments.

old blue, drivers are a nice addition to cars, but many times there is no
room for them by the time you get done with lowering and chopping the body,
lucky to have room for the motor let alone anything else.

Update fubared the the paint the first time, had to strip it and put 
second coat of primer on last night. Also waiting on matchbox car
to come for correct headers so another die cast will bite the dust.

Here is link to photo album
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/?start=all
I know this is old for some but will post anyway.
Many of these are old and in need of restoration, some even look
crude today as I look at them but they are mine and I'm stuck 
with them. :lol:

Thanks again
Kevin


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Kevin....*

Nothing crude to be found there... but you do have quite a "dirty" mind.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

that modified looks to be off to a great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Progress*

A little more progress on the Willys. We have some fresh paint and got the 
body mounted. Motor is in and headers put on. Headers got a little rusty
sitting around but we put them on any way. Just need to find some 
graphics and we'll be done.
























Came out well considering, but then I know where all the boo boo's
are.

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't see any boo boo's now, but take a pic after the race!!! Looking good KC :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a lot of welding, jus sayn... RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool ! :thumbsup: But it almost looks to delicate to Race with ?!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Very Cool ! :thumbsup: But it almost looks to delicate to Race with ?!


Naw it will be O.K. to race...just don't drop it on the floor and step on it.

Now that is what I call a racecar!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...dig the easy in and out windows (my older body couldn't get in the Dukes Charger but, this yes)...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*um... Bob?*



bobhch said:


> (my older body couldn't get in the Dukes Charger but, *this* yes)...zilla


... Exactly which window didya think this might be possible with? :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> ... Exactly which window didya think this might be possible with? :lol:


:lol: maybe if I fall down on the hood and kick slide my way in...hahahahaha


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That looks fantastic. It's beautiful, I love all the work you've done, and those rims set it off perfectly. Just wow, i don't know what else to say, but I love it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am still in awe of the driver stuck to the clamp and holding steering over the armature gear.
too cool dude!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*Finally Finished*

Well we got the graphics and got around to putting
them on. 
























This finishes the Willys and I think it really brightens it up.

Kevin


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow...*

Just a great job all around Kevin.. With the new decals it takes on and even more 1:1 kinda cool... the total package. Ya nailed it ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

kcl said:


> Well we got the graphics and got around to putting
> them on.
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi Kevin
You did what I consider the most *realistic looking* HO Modified I have ever seen! You hit a grand slam with this, my friend!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That is an awesome build kcl.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can almost see Larry driving, and the bassett hounds sittin' next to him!! :lol:

I don't know how you get these whittled down this perfect, but don't stop!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. that is gorgeous. I need to try to make some of these for My Church Youth group, they'd have a hoot! Would you be interested in doing a step by step instructional thread???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuf KC, real cool stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a lot of welding right there...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Kevin, your #40 Vintage Modified is Totally Freakin AWESOME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all. You guys set the bar pretty high as far as building
stuff.
Plymouth I'm not sure about a step by step thread, as sometimes 
it takes a long time and I lose interest and set them on the side
for months but if you study the pictures
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Willys/?start=all
They should give you some insight. Just get an old body some sheet
plastic,some paper clips and a lot of cuss words and start cutting. You
may find it's not as hard as some of the stuff other people do on this 
board. You can find some good reference photos here
http://www.3widespicturevault.com/index.html

Thanks again
Kevin


----------

